# How much time do you "train" so you can ride?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

How much time do you spend riding/training/suffering boring rides to stay in good enough shape to do the rides that you enjoy? Please don't say you enjoy all the rides, everyone who's been riding for any period of time knows there are times when you have to force yourself out the door, to "get in a ride", or (dear God) ride a trainer indoors, so you don't lose fitness.

As an adult, we all have limited time for various reasons, and/or have other hobbies. If a rider decided to go 100% ebike, they could conceivably just do the fun rides, because they wouldn't have to maintain a super high level of fitness to do them.

More time with your kids/wife/family? More time working on your car/truck? More time to read? More time to do whatever it is you like to do other than ride.

I'm sure some will find this concept morally offensive. You're not a cyclist if you're not suffering, right? Debatable. In fact, I'd say most only ride for fun, and it's only a tiny minority who "trains" so they can ride. But I suspect the tiny minority will be a majority on this site.

And if a rider does switch over to 100% ebike, that kind of blows a hole in the theory that ebikers cause more trail damage by riding more miles. If I did 1500 miles last year, but half of that was "training", and I only do 750 miles this year because I don't need to train, that means ebikes do _less_ damage, right?

😁


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

During the summer my after work rides are more geared toward either “training” where I push myself on the ups and downs, or trail work which is a great workout in itself. And the weekends are for longer casual group rides. But during the winter, I don’t have time after work so ideally I’d be getting on the rower or stationary bike 2-3 times a week. But right now that doesn’t really happen (cause I’m lazy) and my fitness definitely decreases with just weekend riding only.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> How much time do you spend riding/training/suffering boring rides to stay in good enough shape to do the rides that you enjoy? Please don't say you enjoy all the rides, everyone who's been riding for any period of time knows there are times when you have to force yourself out the door, to "get in a ride", so you don't lose fitness.



Honestly most of my rides these days are training rides and most of them are immensely enjoyable. Love the structure and revel in the suffering. Love feeling fit. Love pretty much all things bikes. Never would I suggest to someone else how they should go about having fun on a bike.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Newish rider here. I ride a lot for my standards (3-4x/week). Im not understanding the concept of training vs riding. Unless we’re competing, arent we all riding for “fun”? I add in additional climbs to work on my endurance but if its not fun why do it?


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

I would much rather lose what little I have in the way of fitness than ride inside for more than 20 min a month, or ride somewhere I dislike.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

The e-bike part of the question is even harder for me to comprehend.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I ride only to train. If any of my rides are fun, I've failed miserably and therefore revel in that misery. I shall now return to my corner to punish myself until no more tears come.

Also, how does this relate to e-bikes? I am also confused.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I take Peloton cycling classes twice a week and I also box at home with Fight Camp. My overall goal is to just maintain some kind of fitness so I can have a bit more mobility. My ebike rides are primarily for fun and not fitness. 

I used to do 45 min endurance rides on my Peloton but my body does not like that. Instead, I stick with 20-30 min sessions.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

45 minute endurance ride? Is that an oxymoron ?
Happy Friday


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

rtonthat said:


> Newish rider here. I ride a lot for my standards (3-4x/week). Im not understanding the concept of training vs riding. Unless we’re competing, arent we all riding for “fun”? I add in additional climbs to work on my endurance but if its not fun why do it?


When I go out to “train”, I’m mainly focused on fitness. Pushing myself on the uphills, pushing myself on the downhills. Riding fireroads and/or just local stuff because that’s where I get my best bang for the buck. I usually have a target mileage/elevation I want to hit, and I’m always alone because I want to go at my own pace. When I go out for “fun” there is no agenda, it’s usually in a big group, lots of breaks and socializing occur. 

Two very different types of riding. Both can be enjoyable. But I think this is kinda what the OP was trying to distinguish between.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

In the winter months I try to maintain my endurance as well as control my weight via an indoor stationary and Fatbike (new this yr).
However nothing compares to the regular rides I get in once the snow melts and the trails dry up (somewhat).


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

noapathy said:


> Also, how does this relate to e-bikes? I am also confused.


Lets say you ride your analog bike 30 hours a month, and 15 of those hours are rides that require a high level of fitness, and that high level of fitness comes from the additional 15 hours of riding, or training per month. If you want to enjoy those epic rides on the weekend, instead of them being a death march, you _have to_ get the time in the saddle during the week.

With an ebike, those 15 hours of training can be spent doing other things you enjoy instead, because that high level of fitness isn't required. You _can_ ride more if you want, but you don't _have_ to. Two week out if town assignment for work? No big deal, you can still enjoy a long ride when you get back. Wife just had a baby, and you're too wiped out for training? No worries, you can still enjoy a ride on the ebike when you have time. It's snowing outside, and you'd rather read a book than ride an indoor trainer? No problem.

This of course assumes the rider in question has other interests, a family, a life outside of riding, that they may enjoy having more time for. The concept will not compute with people who's entire life revolves around riding.


.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

_CJ said:


> Lets say you ride your analog bike 30 hours a month, and 15 of those hours are rides that require a high level of fitness, and that high level of fitness comes from the additional 15 hours of riding, or training per month. If you want to enjoy those epic rides on the weekend, instead of them being a death march, you _have to_ get the time in the saddle during the week.
> 
> With an ebike, those 15 hours of training can be spent doing other things you enjoy instead, because that high level of fitness isn't required. You _can_ ride more if you want, but you don't _have_ to. Two week out if town assignment for work? No big deal, you can still enjoy a long ride when you get back. Wife just had a baby, and you're too wiped out for training? No worries, you can still enjoy a ride on the ebike when you have time. It's snowing outside, and you'd rather read a book than ride an indoor trainer? No problem.
> 
> ...


Nope. If I want to ride 30 hours/month, that's what I ride. If life gets in the way, obviously I'm not riding. The idea that an ebike will influence that one way or the other is irrelevant.

You do realize you sound like a used car salesman, right?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

azjonboy said:


> 45 minute endurance ride? Is that an oxymoron ?
> Happy Friday


Of course it is 

Man I tell ya, holding Power Zone 3 for 6-8 mins at a time is a challenge for me especially doing it several times over 45 mins. My FTP score went up so my Zone 3 went up as well.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Battery said:


> Of course it is
> 
> Man I tell ya, holding Power Zone 3 for 6-8 mins at a time is a challenge for me especially doing it several times over 45 mins. My FTP score went up so my Zone 3 went up as well.



Is that on a 5 zone system?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Riding less each week would negatively affect my mental and physical health. Riding my bike is far from my only activity, but it is something I enjoy doing and the physical activity helps keep me in decent shape as I get older. My conditioning goes up and down depending on work and family obligations, but having a good baseline physical condition allows me to feel confident in taking on most any physical activity with little notice. By eating well and maintaining a decent basic healthy lifestyle, I am not afraid to go and do an epic bike ride off the couch. I hate riding indoors or doing any sort of "training" or other working out. My only physical activites are riding, hiking, skiing, and climbing.

I would not hesitate to have eBiking replace commuting and errand running time in my weekly schedule, but I don't see myself using an eBike to reduce my mountain biking time each week. As I get clsoer to retirement age, I look forward to having more time to ride my mountain bike.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Not sure what this has to do with ebikes but it is an interesting topic. I’m doing my first mtb race in May and now I have to do training rides and runs when I can to keep the fitness up. im finding it extremely difficult to balance life and riding. 3x per week is golden but I can’t always get the quality of ride I want with the weather and I HATE indoor trainers. So it’s running when I can, indoor workouts, and riding when I can. I enjoy the weekend rides when I can see my stamina is increasing.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

3 or so years ago, I decided to stop focusing on training and start focusing on enjoying my riding again. Guess what happened? I rode more, I didn't burn out, and I started smashing times from previous years. For me, getting back to enjoying riding without the pressures of "training" has been an eye opener. For me, this has nothing to do with e-bikes...maybe for you, e-bikes might allow you to reach that same level of enjoyment with riding, dunno.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't think anybody is debating that E-bikes allow you to be less fit and ride.

But linking less training to less trail damage is a real stretch. Those who actually train to mountain bike do so by riding road or gravel or running. If instead of "training" you are only e-biking you are putting more miles on the trails.

The hard reality is e-bikes are harder on trails. When I am riding my e-bike I do hard aggressive laps of my favourite descents. I get more laps in less time than I would on a regular bike, and I am a pretty decent climber on regular bike. This true for every single person I know who has an e-bike.

The great thing is since you don't need to train for e-bike you have more time for trail maintenance. So take that free time to go up and clean up the extra wear and tear.


----------



## A_street (Apr 16, 2013)

I’m a busy dad with three young ones. I’m lucky if I get one ride a week. Probably average about a ride for myself every other week and take the kids out the rest of the time which is fun but not challenging by any means.

I train 4-5 times per week to make sure that when I’m on the bike I’m in the best possible shape and will enjoy my ride. I do not want to suffer.

My thoughts on ebike is that it’s a better tool if you are at a high level of fitness because of all the extra laps that you can do in the same amount of time.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

noapathy said:


> Nope. If I want to ride 30 hours/month, that's what I ride. If life gets in the way, obviously I'm not riding. The idea that an ebike will influence that one way or the other is irrelevant.
> 
> You do realize you sound like a used car salesman, right?


Actually for some, it will change how much one rides. 1hr long 1500ft climbs are about my limit for fun on an analog bike, but also what I prefer to at least do once a week (this one is 4mi up, 2mi down, really really rocky/sharp coming down) However I can do the same uphill in 30-35min pushing getting my heart rate to 180, ~160 the majority of the ride either way. I still get my exercise, but when I have many chores to do for my family, I can still make a ride that I would normally skip when busy.

This is one sport where there really is no black or white, but the whole rainbow!

I honestly have no idea what training is. I hate gyms. I hate running. I hate weights. I love riding, and I do pushups/crunches at night to help. I bought a $2k roller for my road bike, ended up selling it as I would rather be on a real bike, going to sell the road bike too...


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

I never ride unless its going to be fun. Lately that means twice per week, when weather improves and good trails open up that will be more. It’s been a few years since ive ridden my rollers for the same reason. When I’m psyched about them i will get back on and it will be fun. I think that will be next winter.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I actually ride more because of the e-mtb. If I do a big 3-6 hour mtb ride, I usually find myself on the e-mtb the next day for a 1-2 hour ride instead of taking a "rest day".

I ride them about 50/50, so have a pretty good base, but I don't"train". I just ride a lot.

And yes, although i've been obsessed with bikes for the last 32 years, I do have a life. Family, two kids, in a band, love snowboarding, RV'ng. Being retired helps 😐

A good excuse for a couple of gratuitous drumset pictures


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

You can do more damage to trails on a non ebike then on an ebike, it all depends.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I am the master at effing off, but to stay relevant, I sprint for road signs.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

There are times when I get home from work and feel unmotivated, and end up "forcing" myself to go for a ride, but once I get out the door and on the bike it melts away and I feel good. I'll start by thinking I'll go out and be back in a hour. I actually have to consciously think about the time if I want to do that. I usually end up riding for 1:40 at least. These midweek rides are road so are "training", but I still like it. 
I'm not sure where the e-bike thing comes in. As an example, friend who rides with me often got an e-bike. When he joins me on weekends he easily does the same mileage as me on trail, and then does more. He is nowhere as fit as me, and easily does more trail miles than me. On some days when he rides trails without me, he odften does twice the number of loops I would. If I were to get an e-bike, my trail miles would go up even if I were to stop "training" since that for me is road miles.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

_CJ said:


> Lets say you ride your analog bike 30 hours a month, and 15 of those hours are rides that require a high level of fitness, and that high level of fitness comes from the additional 15 hours of riding, or training per month. If you want to enjoy those epic rides on the weekend, instead of them being a death march, you _have to_ get the time in the saddle during the week.
> 
> With an ebike, those 15 hours of training can be spent doing other things you enjoy instead, because that high level of fitness isn't required. You _can_ ride more if you want, but you don't _have_ to. Two week out if town assignment for work? No big deal, you can still enjoy a long ride when you get back. Wife just had a baby, and you're too wiped out for training? No worries, you can still enjoy a ride on the ebike when you have time. It's snowing outside, and you'd rather read a book than ride an indoor trainer? No problem.
> 
> ...


Seems like you're making a lot of assumptions and assume everyone has the same mindset as you. Also seems like you already have an answer in mind and are looking for confirmation. Apologies if that's inaccurate, but that's how this comes across. 

Not everyone rides for fitness. I've had days where I committed to ride with friends and don't feel like riding, but I've never been miserable while riding. 

I push myself at the gym, on my bike though I'm just having fun. I don't ride any longer or harder than I want to, and to me, that grueling climb IS fun. I wouldn't be doing it if it wasn't.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

baker said:


> 3 or so years ago, I decided to stop focusing on training and start focusing on enjoying my riding again. Guess what happened? I rode more, I didn't burn out, and I started smashing times from previous years. For me, getting back to enjoying riding without the pressures of "training" has been an eye opener. For me, this has nothing to do with e-bikes...maybe for you, e-bikes might allow you to reach that same level of enjoyment with riding, dunno.


And for those lucky few - you can ride your bike out of your garage to your local trail so you can do your training. An e-bike will give you more speed and range to make that possible.


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

azjonboy said:


> 45 minute endurance ride? Is that an oxymoron ?
> Happy Friday


So, not an oxymoron, but rather a zone based means of training to increase endurance by building the muscles ability to oxygenate and recover using your FTP.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't do "training rides". I ride, or if I don't feel like it, I don't.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

100% of my rides are fun. There is no ride that I do that I just pedal without enjoyment. If I want to get fitter I just ride more. These days it's all about the fun factor. If it's not fun I don't do it. 

It does help that I've amassed a group of like-minded dudes over the years that I can call on, on any given day to ride with. I have some sick-ass trails within 20 mins drive and can also do town rides from my house and be into the entertainment within 2 mins of riding out the door. 

PS. No Ebike here. One day I'll get one. But not yet. Let's face it, I'd have one right now if I had a spare $15k 
PSS I'm all about the down, steep gnarly sketchy down. All I need to do is inject some silly into my ride and I'm happy. All my rides have silly lines for that very reason.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I’m retired.
I ride all the time.
I ride because I love to ride.
I’m fit because all my life I’ve been lucky enough to find something I have passion for.
No one and nothing “makes” me ride. I find exertion enjoyable and rewarding.
“Training?”
C’mon.
Just ride your bike, CJ.
Stop trying to manipulate people into believing you get more exercise riding your ebike than they get riding their pedal bikes.
Think about it…
...this thread collides head on with the one where you claimed you get more exercise on an ebike.
=sParty


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Is that on a 5 zone system?


They use 7 zones on Peloton


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Endurance rides are typically in heart rate zone 2 or 3 and for me are 3+ hours. Doing 45 min rides does nothing to get me ready for 6-8 hour rides.

For me, 45 minutes in zone 2 or 3 is a ride for pizza


----------



## bikernoah (Apr 29, 2021)

baker said:


> 3 or so years ago, I decided to stop focusing on training and start focusing on enjoying my riding again. Guess what happened? I rode more, I didn't burn out, and I started smashing times from previous years. For me, getting back to enjoying riding without the pressures of "training" has been an eye opener. For me, this has nothing to do with e-bikes...maybe for you, e-bikes might allow you to reach that same level of enjoyment with riding, dunno.


Totally dude. I ride only for fun and I want to be out every minute I can. I don't time myself or worry about much while I'm riding, just having a blast. Like the signs say on the trails I ride, "I use my bike to enjoy the trail, not the trail to enjoy my bike." Just the way I think.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I now ride the e fat bike exclusively. I combine training with pleasure rides. I ride 3 days a week in the summer with a bunch of retirees. Nobody is under 60 and nobody is over 100. We ride 10 miles to a coffee shop BS and ride 10 miles back. Hill are optional on our route. The group is about 60% e bikes. I often have the bike on zero assist levels for our 20 mile rides.
When I am getting ready for a trip, I tend to ride a longer 65 mile loop so I am one way with the group to the coffee shop. I often ride at least a few other days during the week as well. I total about 150-300 miles a week. About 4,000+ miles a year. On my regular bike I rode about 1,000 to1,200 miles a year with no winter riding. 
With the e bike I backed away from difficult single track and was drawn towards unsupported bikepacking/dirt touring on my fat e bike. My bike trips last from overnights to a few weeks in length. If I am mostly on pavement or good gravel roads without excessive grades I will often exceed 100 miles a day. The most in one day was 172 miles. I do have to be in shape for that, even on a e fat bike. 
Winter fat biking often includes an upper body/core workout I don't experience in the summer. Was pretty sore after a 20 mile ride in deep snow on Wednesday.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

PierreR said:


> I now ride the e fat bike exclusively. I combine training with pleasure rides. I ride 3 days a week in the summer with a bunch of retirees. Nobody is under 60 and nobody is over 100. We ride 10 miles to a coffee shop BS and ride 10 miles back. Hill are optional on our route. The group is about 60% e bikes. I often have the bike on zero assist levels for our 20 mile rides.
> When I am getting ready for a trip, I tend to ride a longer 65 mile loop so I am one way with the group to the coffee shop. I often ride at least a few other days during the week as well. I total about 150-300 miles a week. About 4,000+ miles a year. On my regular bike I rode about 1,000 to1,200 miles a year with no winter riding.
> With the e bike I backed away from difficult single track and was drawn towards unsupported bikepacking/dirt touring on my fat e bike. My bike trips last from overnights to a few weeks in length. If I am mostly on pavement or good gravel roads without excessive grades I will often exceed 100 miles a day. The most in one day was 172 miles. I do have to be in shape for that, even on a e fat bike.
> Winter fat biking often includes an upper body/core workout I don't experience in the summer. Was pretty sore after a 20 mile ride in deep snow on Wednesday.


That's awesome. I've been contemplating the idea of bikepacking with the E, or touring from cabin to cabin. When I asked about it in bikepacking groups, I encountered a fair amount of resistance....can't be done, you'd need battery drops, trailer required. If course none of these people actually owned ebikes.


.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Sparticus said:


> I’m retired.
> I ride all the time.
> I ride because I love to ride.
> I’m fit because all my life I’ve been lucky enough to find something I have passion for.
> ...


There's no manipulation, I'm just a fan, a new fan with 30+ years of MTB experience, and making conversation. For some reason, people who don't own ebikes, who don't like ebikes, seem to get off on coming into an ebike forum and making shitty comments, etc. The fact that this website allows it to persist says a lot about their opinion of it.

and for the record, all I did was post a link to an article/study about ebikers getting more exercise, saying it was interesting (see post #1 in that thread), and of course the haters just couldn't resist.

I don't get it. Why go into a forum to talk **** about what other people do? Sociopaths and egomaniacs on parade I guess.


.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Why do people want to make it so difficult? I ride, because I like it. It's fun. If it's not fun, I stop, ride slower, don't ride as far, or change where I ride. Never ridden an indoor trainer, and have zero intention of ever doing so. I don't race against the clock, or anyone else. Just going for a ride is enough. Just a great and enjoyable way of keeping active and mobile.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

speedygz said:


> Why do people want to make it so difficult? I ride, because I like it. It's fun.



It's not difficult. Even though my training rides might seem like torture to you I do them because I like it and it's fun.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

_CJ said:


> There's no manipulation, I'm just a fan, a new fan with 30+ years of MTB experience, and making conversation. For some reason, people who don't own ebikes, who don't like ebikes, seem to get off on coming into an ebike forum and making shitty comments, etc. The fact that this website allows it to persist says a lot about their opinion of it.
> 
> and for the record, all I did was post a link to an article/study about ebikers getting more exercise, saying it was interesting (see post #1 in that thread), and of course the haters just couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


I do believe sparty has an ebike, people can disagree, doesn’t make their comments shitty.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

_CJ said:


> That's awesome. I've been contemplating the idea of bikepacking with the E, or touring from cabin to cabin. When I asked about it in bikepacking groups, I encountered a fair amount of resistance....can't be done, you'd need battery drops, trailer required. If course none of these people actually owned ebikes..


 It's not easy and unsupported off road bikepacking of any distance is not a reality off the shelf at this time. Optibike and Reese & Muller are two companies that are starting to play around with it. Mine is custom built. for that purpose. There are four batteries in parallel on this bike with a 15 amp, 52V charger. In this picture I don't have the dog with me.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Monty219 said:


> I do believe sparty has an ebike, people can disagree, doesn’t make their comments shitty.


Yup, he sure does and has spoken positively about it.

Also agreed - clearly these "shitty" comments are ones that disagree with whatever ideas OP is spouting without taking into account that not everyone is the same (which Sparty also said to be fair...just rephrasing).

I say if you want to train, do it. If you don't/can't/won't and find yourself out of shape and still want to ride, an e-bike could be a solution. The rest of that jibberish just doesn't make sense and trying to cram it all into one thing makes my head hurt.


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

Is this a joke? Riding is training, training is riding. 🤣🙈😂


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

2021Mach6 said:


> Seems like you're making a lot of assumptions and assume everyone has the same mindset as you. Also seems like you already have an answer in mind and are looking for confirmation. Apologies if that's inaccurate, but that's how this comes across.
> 
> Not everyone rides for fitness. I've had days where I committed to ride with friends and don't feel like riding, but I've never been miserable while riding.
> 
> I push myself at the gym, on my bike though I'm just having fun. I don't ride any longer or harder than I want to, and to me, that grueling climb IS fun. I wouldn't be doing it if it wasn't.


word…


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

speedygz said:


> Why do people want to make it so difficult? I ride, because I like it. It's fun. If it's not fun, I stop, ride slower, don't ride as far, or change where I ride. Never ridden an indoor trainer, and have zero intention of ever doing so. I don't race against the clock, or anyone else. Just going for a ride is enough. Just a great and enjoyable way of keeping active and mobile.


I feel the same


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Zero? 

I am retired, the kids have long ago moved out and my wife is understanding. You might call my annual goal to ride or ski every other day, or about 180 days of activity a year, training. 

In 2021 I was able to ride 166 days and ski 67 so I far exceeded my goal but actual training? I'll stick with zero. I ride and ski because I like to ride and ski, not to beat someone else which is what training means to me.

Since I don't have an eBike and this is in the eBike forum, I'll mention that, but I have no strong feeling positive or negative about eBikes.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

I ride. The training to be able to ride a type of ride is baffling to me. That ebikes can be used to ride on rides that require training, is funny. 

Finally rode by myself at my pace a few days ago. Found that my aerobic fitness feels lower. Therefore, I pedaled along slower against the wind than I would have last fall. It was a good ride.

I want an Trek Fuel ebike just because of how it would live rent free in hardcore bicyclists' heads. Pass them on climbs steering one handed while slurping a Big Gulp Pepsi from 7-eleven. Wahahahahaha.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

_CJ said:


> I don't get it. Why go into a forum to talk **** about what other people do?


Definitely not Sparty. Not hard to spot the ones who can't resist 🙄


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

mlx john said:


> Definitely not Sparty. Not hard to spot the ones who can't resist 🙄


I have an e-bike too. Just my opinion but with all due respect, the OP should maybe quit trying so hard to generate momentum for bizarre and awkward premises. IMHO, he is at risk of casting a bad light on the e-biking crowd. I know he doesn’t mean to, but that’s how this is coming across at my end.


----------



## A_street (Apr 16, 2013)

azjonboy said:


> Endurance rides are typically in heart rate zone 2 or 3 and for me are 3+ hours. Doing 45 min rides does nothing to get me ready for 6-8 hour rides.
> 
> For me, 45 minutes in zone 2 or 3 is a ride for pizza


the PZ classes on the peloton are meant to train the rider to increase their ftp test on the peloton bike. If you are an outdoor cyclist you would stack these classes to get the endurance benefits outside. But yea, a 30-45 min endurance ride is a drop in the bucket for people that ride outside for longer amounts of time.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Meanwhile..... Im still riding my bike and having fun. ....











The ride was a little bit wet.... Did i care? Hell no been riding in dry for so long its was hood to be sliding around on the wet roots.

Oh yeah. Life is good. 

Got an worthy ride planned tonight. Its called the ssss. Super secret super steep. Oh yeah! Guess what? Its 1500vert ft of secret stupid steep with some almost trials enduro thrown.

Whats my point? Get out and ride and have fun, who cares if someone on the internet doesnt agree with you....... Remember. On the internet nobody knows your a dog.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Commuters and daily riders do not train to ride.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Being retired i ride on average 3.5 H daily most days.
I try to stretch most days.
In Canada we have a few weeks we stay off the trails.


----------

